# MES Cold Smoke Add-On ????



## mikelens (Dec 4, 2016)

Found the MES add on for $39 online. Got a 3" x 24" vent pipe & elbow at HD. Temp has not been an issue but have a question about leakage. Smoke coming out of the lid of the add on. Opened it up & see the smoke is coming from under the cap for the chip holder. Anyone else have this issue? How did you remedy it? Doing my first batch of cheese. Hope it turns out OK


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2016)

The lid leaks on mine too, I just lay something heavy on it & it helps.

Good luck with your cheese!

Al


----------



## cashxx (Dec 5, 2016)

I just got my first electric smoker the MES 30" and wanted to stretch out the cold smoker from the main unit as well and everything I found at Lowe's and Home Depot are galvanized.  From what I read that shouldn't be used for anything with food.  Then I read only at high temps and not around acidic foods.

What do others think?  Ok to use Galvanized for the pipe between the smoker unit and the cold box unit?   That's all I could find, wondering if you also have galvanized?


----------



## goliath (Dec 6, 2016)

when i had a unit i used tin heating duct as am extension.  as for smoke leaking out of the unit i would duct tape the lid. the cap on the chip holder will creosote up soon enough and make a good seal.

GOOD LUCK

Goliath


----------



## mikelens (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks Goliath


----------



## mikelens (Dec 6, 2016)

cashxx said:


> I just got my first electric smoker the MES 30" and wanted to stretch out the cold smoker from the main unit as well and everything I found at Lowe's and Home Depot are galvanized.  From what I read that shouldn't be used for anything with food.  Then I read only at high temps and not around acidic foods.
> 
> What do others think?  Ok to use Galvanized for the pipe between the smoker unit and the cold box unit?   That's all I could find, wondering if you also have galvanized?


I used what they have at HD. Everyone that has posted said pick up at HD. As far as food goes; I've read that it applies to contact with food.


----------



## cashxx (Dec 6, 2016)

I stopped at HD yesterday before work and picked up another one.  Got the first at Lowe's.  At HD, it looks like regular tin and the sign says metal, but the receipt had galv on it.  Looked up the item number on the HD site and it's galvanized.

But I don't think I'm too worried about it.  Just curious on what others thoughts as I'm not 100% sure.


----------

